# dsc amp



## mucvui (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the dsc 3.4 amp


----------



## avkid (Jan 4, 2009)

I think this might be what you're seeing:

QSC Powerlight 3.4

QSC - PowerLight Series Amplifiers


----------



## theatretechguy (Jan 4, 2009)

I've got a pair of QSC PL340's in my rack at work. Very dependable, lightweight (for an amp). Haven't had any problems (only had them for about 8 months so far). Very quiet fans, too. Do you have a specific question about them?


----------



## waynehoskins (Jan 4, 2009)

Powerlight is a good series .. been running ten years or a little longer, and they just work. They make power and are lightweight.

Presuming, of course, that "dsc" is really QSC, and we're talking about a PL3.4 amplifier. If not, then I have no idea.


----------

